
The Frontpage of Mastodon - jordigh
http://lazymastodon.com/
======
lixtra
Without a small excerpt it’s pointless for me. I don’t want to click each
entry to see what it is about.

Or is it because I’m on mobile?

~~~
Mortiffer
I did not want to simply duplicate the post text. iframes load super slow and
many servers don't allow embedding. So i went back to the super minimal
version. But i think its fun, as you explore the federiverse you get to know
what kind of content is on different servers

~~~
Aissen
Why not duplicate the post text ? You don't want to fetch it ? I'm not sure
iframes would be a good solution anyway…

~~~
mandelbulb
It changes the legal context, though. Now you're hosting the stuff.

------
agumonkey
partial archive [https://archive.fo/WKvAm](https://archive.fo/WKvAm)

------
mustacheemperor
The frontpage of Mastodon seems to have a lot of overlap with the former
frontpage of Craiglist Adult Services.

~~~
jordigh
That's deliberate. It's the Switter posts, like Twitter, but, well, you get
it.

------
Mortiffer
hehe that spread fast. Author here

~~~
namanyayg
It seems down for me.

~~~
jamesdgb
for me too

~~~
LisaDziuba
hmmm

~~~
Mortiffer
oh man that was fast. here is a backup [http://lazymastodon.com.s3-website-eu-
west-1.amazonaws.com/](http://lazymastodon.com.s3-website-eu-
west-1.amazonaws.com/)

------
d33
Already hugged to death by HN. Perhaps it's a good idea to replace it with a
static website for now?

~~~
Mortiffer
yea man, I was not thinking of posting on HN yet. I'll get on it right after
this meeting

~~~
Mortiffer
Alright meeting over. [http://lazymastodon.com.s3-website-eu-
west-1.amazonaws.com/](http://lazymastodon.com.s3-website-eu-
west-1.amazonaws.com/)

if you clear your dns cache it should redirect you.

S3 give me some time to configure NGINX caching

